# Help for nano newbies



## AQUAMARINE (Nov 24, 2006)

I thought this could help anyone who is starting a nano, its my story.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-saltwater/13596-my-tank.html
Thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Interesting... and well done... one of the few "success" stories that have made it past the year mark. Good job, but remember, bigger is always better  

hope you expand in this hobby by getting a larger tank!


----------



## AQUAMARINE (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL i prolly will


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a 5.5 aga Nano reef with HOB filter, 36w coralife PC, 6 pds of LR, clownfish, clean up crew. Been 7 months now and everything is going beautifully!


----------

